# Paint Color Selection For A Small Bathroom



## Chuck H. (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Those are definitely not colors that came to my mind.

I've searched Sherwin-Williams' website and found a couple of possibilities. Are these roughly in tone/intensity of what you were thinking? 

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...rs/paint-colors-by-family/SW7123-yellow-beam/

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...rs/paint-colors-by-family/SW6329-faint-coral/


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you like SW paint, usually you can go to your local store and get FREE color consultation. Not all SW stores offer this, but, most do. Take your camera in with your pics and they can offer some color choices, or, better yet, a color consultant will come to your house to assist you.


----------



## Chuck H. (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, Gymschu! I appreciate the advice on getting the finish prep on the Durock. I'll be back over there to search/ask about paint techniques/products.

I live in a fairly rural area, and other than a local hardware store, it's a 100-mile drive for better choices. And that is pretty much S-W, Lowe's or HD. I'd have to go probably double that distance to find a (say) BM store.

I did go back to the S-W store today. Thanks to the advice of audrycampbell, I think I might have a good combination in Roman Column for the ceiling and Paper Lantern for the walls. Homburg Gray is an option if I went dark, but I am kinda liking the cream and manila with the gray marble and the brown woodgrain ceramic floor tiles.


----------

